# New loader for the Supercard DSTWO... and DSONE!



## shaunj66 (Dec 14, 2009)

*New loader for the Supercard DSTWO... and DSONE!*
Coming this Christmas


We've been in touch with the Supercard team who have decided to share a bit more juicy information with us! Proving that they have not yet forgotten about all the loyal users of the original Supercard DSONE and DSONEi; the team have announced a Christmas and New Years gift for all owners! 

A brand new operating system code named *Evolution* will be released for the DSONE and DSONEi. This new 'Evolution OS' (EOS), will be released for both the DSONE/i and also the new DSTWO, with more advanced features and functions exclusive to the DSTWO and its built-in CPU.

The team call the new EOS a transition for the carts that will "look like a computer going from DOS to Windows".

Here's a sneak peak at the changes the new EOS will be bringing:-



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. Perfect support for long file names;
> 2. Cheat code system is compatible with the mainstream DAT format, polular and easy to get, howeven, have to give up real-time cheat code.
> 3. Real-time save slot increase to 4 slots. (Exclusive built-in automatic detection of 3D game engine technology, stability, greatly enhanced);
> 4. Give up cheat-code slow motion game play method, improved use of CPU to do operations, "precise control of CPU speed" Achieving the action slowed down, stability / compatibility and better.
> ...


The DSTWO version of the EOS will bring even more exciting features that we can't yet share with you, but stay tuned for further news on the new Supercard DSTWO and Evolution OS!






 Discuss


----------



## jphriendly (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome...I'll need to find my DSOne now.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2009)

And I thought that supercard was already perfect with all his built-in features. This makes it even better!


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

So will it work on all the SuperCard DS One's?


----------



## Zenith94 (Dec 14, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> So will it work on all the SuperCard DS One's?



I am wondering the same thing because I have been using the triple loader with my SuperCard DS One.


----------



## playallday (Dec 14, 2009)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way "original" was said sounds like it'll only work on the first rev...


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Dec 14, 2009)

They do realise there is already a cart called Evolution right? XP

Anyway I'm definitely keeping my eyes out for the DSTwo. The possibility of GBA emulation is great and if it comes with a good GUI and other features it will definitely put the Supercard back on the map.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

Real-Time Cheats only for DSTWO? Seems to be a possibility.


----------



## referencer (Dec 14, 2009)

Both of those arms look like penises out of the corner of my eye. I keep seeing them and thinking "why is there a penis on the fr-oh."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 14, 2009)

looks very good as before (when the cart was announced)...
i just found something very amazing from the above translation "beautify the font is more beautiful"


----------



## House Spider (Dec 14, 2009)

No Real-time Cheat?


----------



## basher11 (Dec 14, 2009)

time to change my flashcart!


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome and in time for Christmas? I may just take the early adopter price if someone on the forums says it's good.

Then again it might be sold out by then.


----------



## Splych (Dec 14, 2009)

zomg! this is such awesome news!

this just makes it good that i still own my SuperCard DS One =]

i can't wait for this release ;D

i thought they would never improve on those things, and it looks like it happened.


----------



## swornsecrets (Dec 14, 2009)

As soon as I can pre-order the SC DSTWO I am.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 14, 2009)

Interesting... I have a old SCDS1, but it doesn't work properly. I might get a SCDS2 if this turns out to be something special


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Real-Time Cheats only for DSTWO? Seems to be a possibility.


Supercard DS One had Realtime cheat, I'm assuming Two will also have it.  
And does this announcement mean that the flash cart itself is being released Christmas day?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 14, 2009)

Supercard DS2 is on my christmas list for sure


----------



## starfighter1 (Dec 14, 2009)

if it gets out before christmas but it seems like they have prety much everything under control so you know it might be out. its just a matter of where to get it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2009)

Awesome, I might very well order this.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 14, 2009)

So fears of the Supercard DSone users being forgotten are over especially since they will both be using the same loader


----------



## Noitora (Dec 14, 2009)

That's really awesome!


----------



## raulpica (Dec 14, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But this could mean that the DSTwo could still manage to support it, though.


----------



## sumarth (Dec 14, 2009)

fail
they will never get it as beast as m3 sakura


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 14, 2009)

Is dat some red armpit hair on that supercard?



supercard will be the new fad, as was Acekard2i


----------



## Sappoide (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if the new loader will have a new version of moonshell in it...


----------



## Verius (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll defininitely pick a DSTWO up if that GBA emulation includes the original GB games.


----------



## fryguy (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope someone makes a web browser which take advantage of the cpu inside the SCTwo.


----------



## JoyConG (Dec 14, 2009)

sumarth said:
			
		

> fail
> they will never get it as beast as m3 sakura



AKAIO >>>>> M3 Sakura

-has both-


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 15, 2009)

It's called Evolution? That's strikingly similar to CycloDS Evolution >.<

Well, anyway, I'm excited. Hopefully new interface will be more usable..


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 15, 2009)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> It's called Evolution? That's strikingly similar to CycloDS Evolution >.


----------



## dong1225 (Dec 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The team call the new EOS a transition for the carts that will "look like a computer going from DOS to Windows".



Can I take that statement as "Yeah, the previous Supercard was like that DOS piece of shit" from the team themselves?
Also going to Windows doesn't sound that much promising to me LOL.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 15, 2009)

Can't wait for the SCDS2 or the new loader...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 15, 2009)

This is VERY good news. Did they change how Cheats are displayed on the Supercard? Or did they just ONLY changed what type of Cheat File it reads (.scc --> .dat)?


----------



## Alato (Dec 15, 2009)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> sumarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akaio has great features. I still prefer M3 Sakura cause it's beautiful, though. :] And it can run music and videos directly from the shell.


----------



## omatic (Dec 15, 2009)

When the DSTwo comes out, I'll finally feel comfortable w/ getting the dsi.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe I will finally use my Supercard DS One i's normal firmware instead of ysmenu. Oh well I could care less if the firmware doesn't have rtc. Hopefully the rtg doesn't look like the crap it looks like now.


----------



## servu (Dec 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The release date is not having been decided, please pay close attention to the official site and official forum!



saw this @official forum:
http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5033-1-1.html


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2009)

@ several people on here-

1- I won't call them out for naming the OS "Evolution" as a ripoff of another card. After all, the CycloDS Evolution is made by a team who are notorious for putting out Supercard clones in the past. Fair is fair here.

2- As for Supercard being the new "fad", that's ridiculous. Supercard is one of the ONLY original manufacturers of flashcards that have been around since the beginning of the GBA days. I think that alone proves that they are no fad. They're here to stay and they're ultra successful.

And in regards to this topic, wow. Let this be a hard lesson to ANYONE who says Supercard has bad support or doesn't listen to their customers. They're one of the best. You have to give credit to a company who still supports not only the last gen of products, but the even last LAST gen. That'll shut people up. Looking forward to this, too bad my DS is in the "shop" currently, so I hope i get it back when the new OS (and DSTWO) comes out.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

You missed the point where they took a pretty long time for this too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not saying they are bad but possibly they are lazy but really good when they try.
Now whens the next firmware update for games after this evolution os release?


----------



## C175R (Dec 15, 2009)

Is DSTWO already out?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

No and apparently it should be out in January or so irishmodchips website says.


----------



## C175R (Dec 15, 2009)

Oo I see. Thank you


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 15, 2009)

Is it the supercard DSone that has slow GUI before? Or something else..? If so then i hope they'll do something about it..


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally, I can't wait!


----------



## LufianGuy (Dec 15, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> @ several people on here-
> 
> 1- I won't call them out for naming the OS "Evolution" as a ripoff of another card. After all, the CycloDS Evolution is made by a team who are notorious for putting out Supercard clones in the past. Fair is fair here.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you said, I also read the comment about it being a fad and thought how misinformed the person who said it was.

I only bought one slot-1 flash cart in my life and that was the supercard ds one and when I bought it was the 2nd best flash cart behind the cyclods evolution. I don't see myself needing to buy another, but I would buy the supercard ds two.


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm excited for this. So this means they aren't going to use moonshell huh?


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

Good question actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For all we know they might go the route of Sakura and Ez Flash 2.0 kernals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously don't want another moonshell gui that much.


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2009)

Well we've already seen some GUI shots in the other topics, so I doubt it's Sakura or Moonshell. Looks like they're making their own this time.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

I thought we only have seen rts, rtg, and rtc pictures?


----------



## granville (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe so, but it's still part of the new menu style. It doesn't look like others.


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 15, 2009)

Well you can say the current rts ,rtg ,etc. doesn't look like it's the GUI either.


----------



## raing3 (Dec 15, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Both of those arms look like penises out of the corner of my eye. I keep seeing them and thinking "why is there a penis on the fr-oh."








 I laughed so hard when I read this comment and went back to look at the picture!


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 15, 2009)

Meh, that's it.

Gonna place an order for this card.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 15, 2009)

It doesn't really but I would like to see another team sometime make their own gui from scratch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's more of a personal opinion anyways.


----------



## sepinho (Dec 15, 2009)

It _might_ very well be menuDO (if that actually exists). This is just me making wild and utterly unfounded guesses, but the timing would make sense, considering that menuDO is alledgedly nearing completion and release.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Dec 15, 2009)

sepinho said:
			
		

> It _might_ very well be menuDO (if that actually exists). This is just me making wild and utterly unfounded guesses, but the timing would make sense, considering that menuDO is alledgedly nearing completion and release.



It definitely exists since people have been playing with it and every time they load a game from menuDO it shows on their gamercard


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 15, 2009)

But its definitely not MenuDo.


----------



## purechaos996 (Dec 15, 2009)

im excited for the DStwo I might replacde my M3 with it if its just as good/better


----------



## Escape (Dec 15, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The DSTWO version of the EOS will bring even more exciting features that we can't yet share with you



More exciting features? besides playing GBA games and running all kind of video formats with great quality?
Sounds interesting XD.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm getting one

Also, if it emulates GBA will that open the door for other Emulating?


----------



## Placeholder (Dec 15, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> But its definitely not MenuDo.



Truth. He speaks it.

This isn't MENUdo, but it is nice.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 15, 2009)

Escape said:
			
		

> More exciting features? besides playing GBA games and running all kind of video formats with great quality?
> Sounds interesting XD.


Wait....I know that the iplayer was by Supercard team but has it been confirmed that the DSTWO will also be able to run avi and other video formats?


----------



## sumarth (Dec 16, 2009)

ill laugh when the r4s start running this


----------



## starfighter1 (Dec 16, 2009)

see now im kinda mad they announced it this early because the weight is killing me...... And im also hoping give or take a couple months that some one figures out how to hack the dsi firmware+ sd slot but thats a dream we have barely even found a way to find the common key......


----------



## sumarth (Dec 16, 2009)

dong1225 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats why we have m3 sakura, windows xp (skip vista) to windows 7

not supercard ms-shit-dos to ms-shit-windows95

i think maybe the reason supercard sucks at making a good gui is that since *they are using dos*, they dont know much better
holy shit, this actually looks good! we cant have that!

and, by the way, what are the new features? high price? battery-sucker? who-the-hell-wants-to-emulate-a-15-yr-old-console-on-a-DSi? crappy-video-decoding?

what a fad... people will realize what a shit supercard is after it comes out

i looked at screenshots of the dstwo file browser, and it still is shit compared to _m3 sakura_

lol... what a rant


----------



## sumarth (Dec 16, 2009)

sumarth said:
			
		

> ill laugh when the r4s start running this



yes i will

" my r4 thinks its a dstt which thinks its a acekard which thinks its a supercard which thinks its a dstt whick thinks its a peice of shit running eos"
i can imagine a post like that

make me laugh

go buy a m3

m3 team should pay me for advertising on gbatemp


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 16, 2009)

GTFO sumarth. >.> God damn you are getting annoying. I don't give a damn if you love your m3, and I don't give a damn if you love sakura. We have a bunch of them here but you are so god damn annoying. 

What pictures of the scdstwo browser? THEY NEVER CAME OUT IN THE FIRST PLACE.
What are you some idiotic elitist or something?


----------



## DaDAM (Dec 16, 2009)

sumarth said:
			
		

> sumarth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow he quoted and responded to himself


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 16, 2009)

sumarth said:
			
		

> dong1225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolTroll. The SuperCard is a great card.


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 16, 2009)

at first i think DSONE is bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but with this new loader, i think DSONE will be very very good


----------



## granville (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone ban that fool before he infests the forum with his idiocy. Supercard is an awesome team just due to the fact that they not only support their old customers, but they listened to fans on the features fans wanted. They could have chosen to only release the new firmware for DSTWO, but they decided to continue supporting DSONE as well. That's something M3 team doesn't do with their old throwaway cards. As soon as a new M3 comes out, they'll drop support for old ones.

Who wants to emulate a 15 year old console? Everyone with any sense, considering the Super NES is one of the best systems created. Who WOULDN'T want to have that is a better question.

I'm sure you've already bought the DSTWO so you clearly know how much the thing is, despite them not releasing a price. lmao

And considering the iPlayer didn't suck battery life (according to feedback), and this uses the same hardware, that should give you a pretty good idea.

M3 sakura wasn't even MADE by M3 team, it was created using Moonlight's work, he made moonshell. lolfail

Supercard has been around since the beginning of handheld flashcards. If you think this is a fad, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 16, 2009)

According to PV's review of the iPlayer it only had 15 min or so less of playtime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I would love to play a 15 year old console that I never played.

People also like the convience of having everything in one thing.

Does it really matter if they put evolution in something now a days. Who cares its blatantly overused in the world already.


----------



## Rob_Threat (Dec 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> @ several people on here-
> 
> 1- I won't call them out for naming the OS "Evolution" as a ripoff of another card. After all, the CycloDS Evolution is made by a team who are notorious for putting out Supercard clones in the past. Fair is fair here.



not to mention "Evolution for play" has been GBalpha's (MoviePlayer/G6/M3/etc) slogan since 2006


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Dec 16, 2009)

Wooh! Finally.
I was really disappointed by the outdated menu on the Supercard. I hope this kicks ass.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 16, 2009)

Mmmm did they? Well then I go back to my point where they are a good team but lazy but really good when they put effort into it.


----------



## granville (Dec 16, 2009)

The battery saving option might be something to do with optimizing the internal CPU of the DSTWO. Like overclocking and underclocking the card's extra specs depending on when it needs the extra power. Just playing the game without any enhancements would likely use no power whatsoever, since it would be using the DS' power. But playing video, emulators, or any other features needed by the extra hardware might use more power.

I've not heard of any power consumption though. One post said it doesn't drain battery life at all, no other comments. Anybody even have the iPlayer to confirm how it handles power?


----------



## fgghjjkll (Dec 16, 2009)

Although i haven't seen the insides of an iPlayer, maybe it has an internal battery like GBA carts? But a tinyer one?


----------



## granville (Dec 16, 2009)

I see, thanks! Well considering what you're GETTING out of the iPlayer, i'd say it would be a worthwhile loss of 15 minutes. And that is likely only when the extra hardware is in use. Supercard team will probably address the battery thing by turning off the extra hardware when no needed.

I doubt the iPlayer had an internal battery. And the GBA ones were used for save games, not for extra life. Now, I believe DS games don't use a save battery, but their own internal flash memory. I could be wrong though. I do know DSONE has its own internal battery for real time features. It's called PSRAM, and handles ingame menu features such as saving/cheating/etc.


----------



## redact (Dec 16, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> The battery saving option might be something to do with optimizing the internal CPU of the DSTWO. Like overclocking and underclocking the card's extra specs depending on when it needs the extra power. Just playing the game without any enhancements would likely use no power whatsoever, since it would be using the DS' power. But playing video, emulators, or any other features needed by the extra hardware might use more power.
> 
> I've not heard of any power consumption though. One post said it doesn't drain battery life at all, no other comments. Anybody even have the iPlayer to confirm how it handles power?


my iplayer has been playing rmvn dbz episodes all week and re-charges are (or at least seem to be) just as frequent as with my ak2i so the extra power can't be sapping all _that_ much from my dsi's battery life


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I just sent a PM to Godslash on the English Supercard forum, asking if they'd release the Evolution OS before the 18th or the 19th, and his/her reply was: ok, will do it later.

I'm not sure what he/she meant though, are they planning on releasing it later, or are they going to release it one of these days?


----------



## referencer (Dec 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I just sent a PM to Godslash on the English Supercard forum, asking if they'd release the Evolution OS before the 18th or the 19th, and his/her reply was: ok, will do it later.


I'm thinking it's a very clever autoresponse to PMs.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

referencer said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Maybe, but I sent them a couple of PMs before, and they always answered to the point, so I doubt this is an autoresponse


----------



## Reibu (Dec 16, 2009)

Finally, a suitable replacement for my supercard lite that I bought two years ago!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 16, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> referencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said it was a Christmas present so it might not be ready until Christmas Eve or Christmas Day!


----------



## Searinox (Dec 16, 2009)

And if I don't wanna give up realtime cheats, can I still have them in a better format than just 14 characters per line? >>;


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

@FEFL: Well, I hope that isn't the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Searinox: Yup.


----------



## servu (Dec 17, 2009)

FEFL said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said "We had prepared a Christmas and New Years gift for all owners!" @ official anounce


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 17, 2009)

Christmas = 'Evolution' OS
New Years = SCDS2

It's possible isn't it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 17, 2009)

@servu: I know, but it'd be stupid of them to give it on New Year, cos then the Christmas gift would be a week late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Giving it on Christmas, on the other hand, would be better, cos having early gifts is better than late gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@BoxShot: It's most likely that the EOS will be released on Christmas, but the DSTWO has been pushed back into late January 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'd be cool, though.

I'd definitely love them if they released the EOS before the 19th, cos I'm off to France yet again, without internetz


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2009)

EOS would be the best Christmas gift EVAR!!
...
...
Well for me anyway.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not giving away my scds1 anymore


----------



## starfighter1 (Dec 18, 2009)

late january.........................crap


----------



## Flame (Dec 20, 2009)

man i just happy they are supporting long save files.


----------



## starfighter1 (Dec 21, 2009)

not just that they are going all out with the gba emulator, cpu and such its going to be so worth it. and will probably trump most cards to come


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 23, 2009)

dong1225 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this may have been covered, but if you'll read the article again, it's going to come out for both SC DSONE and ONE i, as well as an even more feature rich version for the DSTWO.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 23, 2009)

Noooo! They are waiting till Christmas!


----------



## Rapfnny (Dec 23, 2009)

You can Call out the RTG(Real-Time-Guide) whenever in the game.





RTG supports not only txt format file, but also the pictures guide! Ok, you can check the maps anytime ingame.





And there is a evolution for "Slow Motion" function. We had improved it from Cheat into a Hardware Mode. It controls the speed of CPU to control the game speed. It's stabler and better compatibility.





Call out the ingame menu and enter "Flies Broswer" to operate the files on your microsd card. You can copy, cut, paste, delete files. Of course, you can also run some program with it.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

^ Awesome!


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 24, 2009)

Rapfnny said:
			
		

> Call out the ingame menu and enter "Flies Broswer" to operate the files on your microsd card. You can copy, cut, paste, delete files. Of course, you can also run some program with it.


Is this last feature only for the DSTWO version I'm going to guess?  Also, can you do the images in the game guide on the DSONE version?  Even if it's just for the DSTWO version, that's really pretty cool.


----------



## Super.Nova (Dec 24, 2009)

Does that mean that I, finally, can play GBA on SuperCard onei?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 24, 2009)

Super.Nova said:
			
		

> Does that mean that I, finally, can play GBA on SuperCard onei?


No, not yet.


----------



## takeshi10123 (Dec 25, 2009)

Super.Nova said:
			
		

> Does that mean that I, finally, can play GBA on SuperCard onei?


It wont run a gba emulator on supercard dsones all of them, it wont have the hardware of an iplayer. Only run on supercard dstwo and iplayer


----------



## takeshi10123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Some new infos about the DSONE new "Evolution" OS
Here's some new infos about the DSONE new "Evolution" OS.
I just got this beta version today. 
1, bcuz the space of DSONE PSRAM is not enough to store the real-time ingame menu, team supercard has to store it on the microsd card, the real-time ingame menu will be slower than DSONE. But it's ok ;]
2, had tested the multi RTS(Real-Time-Save) function, works prefectly!
3, supports .dat cheat file now.
4, had not added files manage function yet.
5, long filename works.
This is the 1st beta version, so there are still many bugs.


The 1st version GUI, will countine beautifying it.
And there will be a more beautiful default official skin.









The cheat interface




Real-Time ingame menu

i got it off supercard forums





Multi RTS function(4 slots)


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm...looks like it's going to be good.  It seems like it's based a bit on how the old GUI looked, but I'm presuming it's way faster (and it does look even a bit more polished in this beta).


----------



## quartercast (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks shithouse.


----------



## Thoob (Dec 27, 2009)

Loving the Chingrish...


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Dec 28, 2009)

The only thing im looking forward to is the multi save :-)


----------



## 9th_Sage (Dec 29, 2009)

quartercast said:
			
		

> Looks shithouse.


Honestly, it could look like anything but if it's faster and more polished (for example, the game guide and the RTS menu) I'll be happy.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Dec 31, 2009)

Got the beta myself, and have done a bit of testing.  So far, I'm not entirely impressed.  Here's what I've got from my very little time spent testing:

Pros:
- Long filenames for save files seems to work correctly.  Save files must end in capital ".SAV" to be recognized.  
- Menu is decently fast.  Still not 100% responsive, but not bad.
- They did away with the multiple button combinations and now have an in-game menu activated with L+R+ABXY.  This is easier to remember and work with.
- 4 real-time save slots to work with.
- toggle screen brightness within the game (doesn't do me any good on my DS Phat but whatever).

Cons:
- The in-game menu takes a while to load, about 2 seconds.  
- You can't just press Up in the in-game menu to go from the top option to the bottom one.  You have to press down several times instead (pressing and holding doesn't work either).
- Scrolling in general could use some work.  In the main menu, the scroll bar on the side is rather odd in the way it scrolls through the file list.  It's somewhat non-intuitive.  
- Saving and loading the RTS files seems slower than I remember it being in the old menu.  Again, not terrible, but I'd say it takes about 5-6 seconds for each operation.  
- Like they stated, real-time cheat toggling is gone.  You can turn everything on or off, but you can't toggle individual cheats during gameplay anymore.
- Slowmotion is buggy in the games I tested.  It caused ghosting in Sonic Rush, and made Nanostray unbearably slow.  Having the slow-motion built into the in-game menu is much more convenient than the .scc cheat file method, but the old system works better in the games I tried.  I rarely use slow-motion anyway, but in its current state it doesn't really do much good.
- (minor con) Had to guess my way into changing the language from Chinese to English before I could begin to understand what I was doing.  

Things I have not tested yet:
- English cheat files.  The included usrcheat.dat file is full of Chinese descriptions so I had no clue what I was enabling.
- Clean mode vs Patch mode, and how saving is handled in Clean mode
- Real-time guide
- Tinkering with the globalsettings.ini file to possibly set my card speed to a faster setting (since I have a Class 6 microSDHC card).  This may improve saving and loading times, but it may already be set to the fastest speed this menu supports.
- Most homebrew.  I did try a couple of apps, and they worked, but I haven't done extensive compatibility testing yet.  I do want to try NES DS in particular, since that one is buggy with many SCDSi owners (though it always worked fine for me).  Moonshell 2.01 loaded fine.  
EDIT:  NES DS loads games fine, and loads save data properly.  Saving (both in-game and with a savestate) does not work correctly, and yields corrupted files.  I don't remember if this is the same behavior I got with the old menu or not, to be honest, since I mostly played games without any sort of saving.

Once I get things sorted out a bit more, I plan to do a Youtube video demo, but I'm not quite ready to do that yet.


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 31, 2009)

DanTheManMS said:
			
		

> Got the beta myself, and have done a bit of testing.  So far, I'm not entirely impressed.  Here's what I've got from my very little time spent testing:
> 
> Pros:
> - Long filenames for save files seems to work correctly.  Save files must end in capital ".SAV" to be recognized.
> ...



a globalsettings.ini file? sounds like its based on the acekard firmware (or iplayer firmware which is based on the acekard firmware).


----------



## DanTheManMS (Dec 31, 2009)

The globalsettings.ini file does seem to be very different than the old Moonshell global.ini file.  The only thing in it at the moment is this:


Spoiler



[system]
fontWidth=11
fontHeight=12
brightness=1
language=1
langDirectory=lang_cn
uiName=default
uiType=0
fileListType=0
downloadPlayPatch=0
cheatEnable=0
sdspeed=3
runmode=1
mulsaver=0
savesize=2



The "language.txt" file for each individual language is structured similarly:


Spoiler



[start menu]
setup=Setup
save=Saver
cheat=Cheat

[setup menu]
item0=SD speed
item1=Run mode
item2=Langauge
item3=Brightness
item4=Multi-Saver
item5=Theme

[file handle menu]
noText=Clipboard empty 
item0=Copy
item1=Cut
item2=Paste
item3=Delete

[sd speed menu]
item0=1x Speed
item1=2x Speed
item2=3x Speed
item3=Fast

...
etc


----------



## Normmatt (Dec 31, 2009)

DanTheManMS said:
			
		

> The globalsettings.ini file does seem to be very different than the old Moonshell global.ini file.  The only thing in it at the moment is this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



THAT IS ACEKARD MENU CODE!!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 31, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> DanTheManMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 omg! copycats!


----------



## cornaljoe (Jan 1, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh... and now the plot thickens....


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmmz, x-mas is long gone! unless the mean this x-mas (2010)


----------



## quartercast (Jan 2, 2010)

OMG! Wait... we are talking about flashcarts here


----------



## quartercast (Jan 7, 2010)

So what happened to our x-mas/new years present? Any news on this guys?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 8, 2010)

Apparently the present was only for a few people at the SuperCard website, because only they got it.


----------



## huruvida (Jan 15, 2010)

IrishModchips said:
			
		

> It's coming guys, some bugs to iron out.



I can't wait til the EOS release.
Im not satisfied with the latest firmware.  the main reason is the real-time cheat. some games you have to enable a fix cheat code to get the game to run, and this cant be done because of the realtime cheat. and in the realtime cheat menu the name of the codes sometimes are too long, and you cant see the descriptions of the code. and the menu is ugly...

please update often!


----------



## quartercast (Jan 25, 2010)

COMING THIS CHRISTMAS!!!

bullshit


----------



## Barta (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, coming this christmas!
Only 11 months to wait


----------



## A7mag3ddon (Jan 27, 2010)

It did come out to a select few.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 27, 2010)

lol "Christmas".this was posted on Dec 15,2009,the initial date was for Christmas,then it changed


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jan 30, 2010)

It's coming sometime next week. The update said before the Chinese New Year. So chill out everyone.


----------

